# berried CRS in poor water condition.



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello,

so i came home late yesterday and after i fed my cherry tank that houses 3 CRS, i noticed that one CRS is berried with brownish eggs. This has been amazing because i didnt think i could keep CRS due to their fussy water conditions much less breeding them.

I do 30-40% water change once a week and i use african ciclid conditioner to raise the GH (thanks to fragglerock for the advice). i have sand like gravel so i dont use that ADA or flora base stuff. my heater keeps the water at 70 degrees and my tank is heavily planted. i have no clue what my GH PH and KH is. 

i hope the baby CRS will hatch and grow happily. any advice to keeping them nice and healthy is greatly appreciated.

pics coming soon after i can find my camera.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats  Just dont do drastic water changes since that could shock the shrimp and make them drop their eggs.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe that was the case with my CRS too. I changed too much water too fast and she dropped the eggs.

Now my GH is about 4.0, pH 7.0-7.2 and KH about 2.0

I am not going to do crazy water changes.

Good luck. Be patient, it will take 4-5 weeks for the eggs to hatch at 7.4 degrees F.

Also don't do drastic water changes after the eggs hatch as well. I did it and the shrimplets died.

Wayne.



plantedinvertz said:


> Congrats  Just dont do drastic water changes since that could shock the shrimp and make them drop their eggs.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats on the berries!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

as long as your tank is stable you wont have to worry, I dont really do waterchanges just top up with freshwater. For some of the tanks I take out 1-2 litres a week. smaller waterchanges are better!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> as long as your tank is stable you wont have to worry, I dont really do waterchanges just top up with freshwater. For some of the tanks I take out 1-2 litres a week. smaller waterchanges are better!


x2. I normally change about 10% of the water every week in my tanks. Congratulations on your berried shrimp.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys. 

so , do less of my water change to around 10%. that i can do.

i heard that there is a small chance to get one or 2 higher grade CRS from a batch, please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Higher grade shrimp must come from good gene parents.

basically if you have A grade shrimp they will most likely put out A grade shrimp, but if the A grade shrimp came from a S grade parent then it may put out a few low S grades....


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

edit.....................................


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

shes not the prettiest of CRS. A grade i believe , but the excitement that i can breed these beautiful shrimps is well worth it.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice one! lower grade are easier to breed because they are less sensitive, never the less good job, give us an update when they fry are swimming!!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

That is awesome! Congrats!
Sherry


----------

